# For Everyone Looking For Lexan Bodies!



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

*For Everyone Looking For Lexan G- Bodies!!!!!!!!! THIS IS FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay guys. I searched again all day this time for a 1/10th scale lexan body of an 87 grand national. still to no avail. But you aren't going to believe this.I was so damn fed up after my relentless searching that I called up the corporate office for revel/monogram. the company that makes 1/24th scale model cars in northbrook illinois. you know the ones we have been building in kits for many years. well. i was talking to somebody that turned out to be some sort of lead supervisor. and inquired about having a custom 1987 grand national made for me. in 1/10th scale. after many inquiries to many supervisors and whoever else he said it would be possible. for the right price. and number 2 I was telling him how lots of people in the rc market are looking for so many different bodies. esspecially classics that no one has available. and questioned about why they weren't involved in this field. seeing as they can make a killing selling the bodies we have all been craveing. well. the guy i spoke to from what i heard tried to search for a g body car on google in 1/10th scale. and then searched for f bodies. and couldnt find any. anyway long story short. I got a call on my cell phone this evening from one of the corporate guys. who said i had " a very strong idea" and wants me to go over there on monday to talk about the model i wanted custom made. so people............. THE SEARCH FOR OUR G BODY CARS MAY COME TO A GLORIOUS END!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

GO DUDE !!!

Hey where there's a will there's a way !!

Let me know what happens, remember, I need an aerocoupe SS !!!


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

UntuchablSS said:


> GO DUDE !!!
> 
> Hey where there's a will there's a way !!
> 
> Let me know what happens, remember, I need an aerocoupe SS !!!


 you inspired me to the idea with all of that talk of protoform ss. Ill be sure to remember


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats pretty cool man, keep us posted.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

If they could come up with a sharp looking old school Monte Carlo body like the one you see here http://www.daleearnhardt.net/history/1987/index.htm that would be cool also.

Imagine a spec class running those!


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

That's the aerocoupe I'm referring to. It would seem very easy to pull because the of the angular proportions to the car....same with the Grand Prix version...have you seen that one?

Val


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh and while we're at it and to satisfy the Big Blue Oval fans....why not recreate the Bill Elliott domination era Thunderbird? What year was that 85-86? I'm really surprised that no manufacturer has thought of this sooner....some make such (IMHO) "waste of time" bodies...

VR


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds pretty cool. There are some pretty cool classics out there that would be great to run in 1:10 scale.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Both of those TBirds and MC's use to be made - Don't remember which MFG. but one of my local guys still has one of the MC's done w/ a Sr. #3 paint job (actually he has two, one GOODWRENCH and one WRANGLER)


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Isn't Revell/Monogram owned by either towers or horizon?


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

UntuchablSS said:


> Oh and while we're at it and to satisfy the Big Blue Oval fans....why not recreate the Bill Elliott domination era Thunderbird? What year was that 85-86? I'm really surprised that no manufacturer has thought of this sooner....some make such (IMHO) "waste of time" bodies...
> 
> VR


 The 85 - 86 Ford (1/10th) were made by either Parma, or Bolink. Nice lookin' cars!


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah , those were the wide bodied cars, we're talkin' 'bout making some fo rthe current chassis. I used to have an OLD Aerocoupe painted in DW's great Tide Ride. Problem was it about a 1.5" inches too wide on either side. Ever since I've been looking for one in either 190mm or 200mm. Nobody made any in these sizes.


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

PEOPLE HELP ME OUT. give me a list of cars you have been looking for and havent been able to find. just so i have a big list to show these people models they can make and have a good wide range of production. so this way they have reason to produce these rather than just make a few for me


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

A good version of the Camaro IROC-Z....in addition to all the G-Bodies.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

03-05 dodge srt-4 would be pretty cool. it'd probably only be good to mount on touring cars.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

T0X!K66O said:


> PEOPLE HELP ME OUT. give me a list of cars you have been looking for and havent been able to find. just so i have a big list to show these people models they can make and have a good wide range of production. so this way they have reason to produce these rather than just make a few for me


The question I would have is: Is it going to be worth their time/effort/trouble to get the licensing deals worked out to make a few of each of a lot of different bodies?

Or is it that they already have the licensing taken care of for the plastic models and they can produce bodies for RC cars under the same license so long as they have already made a plastic model? If it works that way it will be really cool!


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

how 'bout some first- and second-generation Camaros ('67-'69, '70 1/2 to '73, and '74-'81? Of course, we could have both "street" versions for you bashers, and some "short track" Howe-type asphalt or dirt Late Model type bodies. BoLink made one (an '81 Camaro Late Model) but it was in 1/12th scale.

Would also like to see mid-'70s Chevelles/Monte Carlos/Laguna, maybe a 1/10th scale Petty Charger...


----------



## jbell31 (Oct 24, 2003)

Can they do 1/4 scale too? I'd love to see them make a Fusion for QSAC. I can send in the process to get it QSAC legal. In fact there are the Dodge Intrepid, and Monti Carlo that have not been updated in years for quarter scale. They get over $100 per body from current suppliers.


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

*Helllllooooo*

sorry people i havent been on for a few. in response to your questions. they are going to do this under liscensing that already exists for there 1/24th scale models. and the project is a go. the only problem is those of you talking about nascar style and stuff. a nascar style body will be availible. with balcked out tail lights and other options. but the decals may be an issue. they are going to get back to me with that. as far as the actual emblems. heres the cool part. the're are NOT going to be emblems to signify the brand of car and model. instaed they will be REAL EMBLEMS that you can glue on. we are currently working on plans for my grand national. changeing the scale and calibrateing old hard ware to make it all work they will not be able to do quarter scale as far as I know because of the size. and since the only do 1/24th scale mostly. 1.10th is to big to manufacture with there current hardware. so what we have come up with is actual bidy pannels. with an interlocking system. meaning no screws to lock the panels together. meaning less weight. and more realistic body lines. and the cool part that I brought up with them is that once full production goes up. parts. such as body pannels and lights will be available seperatley just incase you damage a fender at the track doesnt mean youre show body is completley trash. pretty cool huh?


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

UntuchablSS said:


> A good version of the Camaro IROC-Z....in addition to all the G-Bodies.



x 12425364756 ive always tried to find this in 1/10.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Didn't know if you have seen this. http://www.customworksrc.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=23A0001-1057795421


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

thank you !!! im getting it.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I had forgot all about Custom Works old Camaro body - we use to run that at Bakersfields RACER'S HAVEN back 'in the day' Wow what a fun class that was. (ORANGE Front Tires - BLUE Rear Tires - kinda like an early SPEC class)


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice looking body is it wide or narrow? Has anyone run the COT from McAllister on road course yet?


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

swtour said:


> ...I had forgot all about Custom Works old Camaro body - we use to run that at Bakersfields RACER'S HAVEN back 'in the day' Wow what a fun class that was. (ORANGE Front Tires - BLUE Rear Tires - kinda like an early SPEC class)




what size is the body? will it fit my 190mm 4 -tec?


----------

